# Bowtech Allegiance VFT Question



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Everything on the bow is the same, string and cables, riser and cams. Only the limbs are heavier. Sure you want all that extra power??


----------



## tamusdh (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes i am sure. Thanks for the info.


----------



## railbird (May 21, 2005)

I hate to appear any dumber than I am, but what in the name of Pete will you hunt with 100 # limbs.


----------



## tamusdh (Jul 21, 2005)

not realy sure yet. I like heavy pull bows, like others like 50# bows. Its all a matter of what the shooter likes. Why do some people choose a 300 mag when a 30-30 would suffice? Its just what they feel comfortable with.


----------



## Champion Shootr (Feb 12, 2003)

We had a gentleman buy a 90 lb allegiance from our shop. He wants to hunt musk ox with it. We ran it through the chrono and it came up at 99 lbs of kinetic energy


----------



## railbird (May 21, 2005)

Sir, in my humble estimation, anyone who can comfortably pull back a 100# bow does not need a weapon of any sort, except possibly a club or a knife, to hunt anything in the lower 48.


----------



## Champion Shootr (Feb 12, 2003)

Now that would be a hunting show that I'd like to see.


----------



## JCinMN (Sep 27, 2005)

I just came to the realization before reading this thread that the allegiance can be brought up to 100# and got excited as well. I pull back 72# very easily and would like to shoot a higher poundage. Maybe I'll never get up to 100 but most bows only go to 70ish and it's one of the few that can do more.

I know I can kill a deer with 40, but the faster the bow the flatter the trajectory and the more forgiving distance estimation can be. Be really I'd just like to do it while I can. I'm 30 years old now and in my prime, so why not. When I can't comfortably pull back 70, 80, 90, 100, whatever then I'll scale down to what is comfortable, but for now I myself would just like to shoot more.

I have shot another guys bow that I talk to at the range that's set at 85 lbs and it was quite comfortable. I don't remember what it was but it was a sweet bow. 

The point isn't why, but why not? If you question why shoot with 80-90-100, then you could even ask why shoot with 50-60-70 when people have killed with 40.


----------



## LongRange Demon (Feb 8, 2005)

Well let me tell ya your 30 and in your prime yes..BUT! start shooting heavy weight and most likely ...Not definate but you will probably develope a shoulder problem or Elbow..Trust me I started shooting when I was around 13 and bye the time I was 19 I was shooting 94 lbs without any problems now I'm 34 and I"m thinking of buying lighter limbs for my allegiance because the 70lbs is killing my Elbow, Just something to think about, it is really not worth it. And I might add no need.


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

*100*

Shoot whatever you like i would be shooting 100 if i could but settle for 80 which is easy and i dont have a hassle with arrow weight for that poundage 445 grain .I can smash both shoulders and the spine on the biggest of pigs and they drop on the spot .


----------



## Don_G (Aug 2, 2005)

I get 98 ft-lbs from my 80# 30" Allegiance when I use an 880 grain arrow.

With a 400 grain arrow I get 319 fps for 90 ft-lbs.

I typically use a 586 grain arrow at 270 fps for 95 ft-lbs.

The heaviest energy requirement I know of is 105 ft-lbs for elephant in Zimbabwe and Mozambique. A 90# Allegiance will easily generate more than that with a heavy arrow. 

If I could start over I would get a 90# Allegiance instead of my 80#. I think the 100# is excessive, but would shoot one if I could draw it!

I am 53 years old and have had shoulder surgery, and I have no issue at all drawing 80 lbs. Just build your strength slowly, and draw it at least a dozen times every day all year 'round.


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

your going to need shoulder surgery again if you pull that weight.

While in WV at the IBO Worlds an archer from Kenya wanted a 90# Allegance to hunt Cape Buffalo he said they use about a 900 grain arrow. By putting a carbon shaft inside an alluminum and sometimes putting salt inside of that. and a 200 grain two blade. He insisted it would be the only thing to punch throughthe ribs.
He was quite disappointed that he couldn't purchase one from the Booth.

Regards
Allan


----------



## btindependence (Oct 10, 2005)

I've been shooting my whole life. By the time I was 16 or 17, we were all shooting 90 lbs plus. 
I'm 36 now. Had shoulder surgery on my left shoulder last year, and still need to get my right one done. I had to totally give up archery for 2 years, hunted with a crossbow for 2 seasons, believe me, it's not the same. I did what I had to do to get out.
Anyhow, I am back in action now, shooting a 60# Bowtech Independence. Lovin every minute of it.
I'm not saying my problems are 100% caused from shooting the heavy poundage my while life, but I guarantee they are related. If I had it to do all over again, I would do a couple things different.
To each his own and I wish you the best, but one thing to remember, if it hurts, don't do it, eventually it will catch up to you.

Good Luck,
Chuck


----------

